# New 125 Gallon Update



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I setup the undergravel filters earlier tonight and bought a Senegal Bichir. I also moved my 5 Tiger Barbs from my 55G. I will probably move some more fish tomorrow, but for now I am burnt out. I am planning to put some fake plants along the back wall and then some non-rooted plants above the filters. It should take me another week to get everything set up. Anyway, here's some pics for you folks document the progress. The Bichir of course found him a good place under the rocks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

nice looking tank GK....that barb thats facing the glass looks gravid.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Zakk said:


> nice looking tank GK....that barb thats facing the glass looks gravid.


Thanks Viresh. I'll add the other fish and plants over the next several days.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

If I understand correctly from your sig, then all those fish are going to be ecstatic when they get moved into that gorgeous tank.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> If I understand correctly from your sig, then all those fish are going to be ecstatic when they get moved into that gorgeous tank.


I sure hope so Pleco. I am thinking about other possible oddballs to add in the future since I now have two (Ghost Knife and Senegal Bichir). I might try and add a Ropefish, a Peacock Eel, or a Tire Track Eel.


----------



## Alexis (Aug 9, 2009)

W0W!!! I had forgotten how a big 125 looked like.....LOL!!!  That is going to be one big beautiful aquarium by the time you are done with it, of course, we aquarists are never done with our tanks....LOL!!! For we are always taking something out or putting something in.....LOL!!! Either way, it's going to look great.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

dam your tank is huge!! awesome!!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, after some food trickery for the Ghost Knife and an hour I got him and all of the Cories moved over to the 125. I also put in a few fake plants. I will more than likely move the Silver Dollars and Rosy Barbs tomorrow. I also moved all of the logs over so here's some pictures of the added progress.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Your tank looks 800 times better with the bigger decorations in it now! 
Damn I really wish I could afford a nice oddball tank.. im officially jealous lol


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> Your tank looks 800 times better with the bigger decorations in it now!
> Damn I really wish I could afford a nice oddball tank.. im officially jealous lol


Thanks Tall. After my 135 busted in April I had to save up this long before I could afford the 125. Once I get the Silver Dollars and Rosy Barbs moved tomorrow then I can move my goldfish to the 55 they were all in. My good friend needs the extra 55 for a salamander that will get about 2 feet long.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lookin good GK


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

the looks nice Shawn! congrats!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

dam that keeps looking better and better!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks all. I should be moving the rest of the fish later today. I found 3 Tiger Barbs last night at Wal-Mart that were only $2.64 a piece, but of course I never could get anyone back there. Maybe I will try and get them later. Petsmart charges more than dollar more for the same size.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Still gonna get a video of you adding the new fish?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Still gonna get a video of you adding the new fish?


I was going to take one once I get all of the fish in there. You'll get to see about all of the fish if I take it during the nightly feeding.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I was going to take one once I get all of the fish in there. You'll get to see about all of the fish if I take it during the nightly feeding.


Sounds good!


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

awesome tank, i cant wait until i can get one that big


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hydr0 JoE said:


> awesome tank, i cant wait until i can get one that big


Thanks Joe. I only paid $353 after tax because it was on clearance at Petsmart. I did have to spend about 4 months saving up for it though. Luckily I had most of the filtration equipment already. The undergravel filter ran me $58 after shipping and another $30 for some extra pump so I basically set it up for around $450 or so after some fake plants were bought.


----------

